# Mij?



## leckie1 (Sep 28, 2016)

Hey! What does MIJ stand for anyway?


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

Man in Jungle?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

If your profile was more accurate it would help.

If you are from NY then I assume you are talking about the IBEW Local 3 member classification?


----------



## leckie1 (Sep 28, 2016)

Mangle in my jingjong.


----------



## leckie1 (Sep 28, 2016)

Seriously, I'm brand new here and all you guys can do is scrutinize and crack wise? Just one simple short question, requiring a simple short answer. Then I'll definitely get right on all the details you require.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

leckie1 said:


> Seriously, I'm brand new here and all you guys can do is scrutinize and crack wise? Just one simple short question, requiring a simple short answer. Then I'll definitely get right on all the details you require.


I bet you do a great job licking windows clean.


----------



## leckie1 (Sep 28, 2016)

Yes, the Local 3 IBEW classification.


----------



## PlugsAndLights (Jan 19, 2016)

Master International Journeymen.
P&L


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

leckie1 said:


> Yes, the Local 3 IBEW classification.


At this point you have made such an ass out of yourself that you're not going to get much help.


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

Hi meadow!


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Michael Ingram Johnson!


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

More Insufferable Jerks!


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Made in Joisey?


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

leckie1 said:


> Hey! What does MIJ stand for anyway?


MIJ's are electricians that go through the program. You have to go through your apprenticeship. Then you take a test to become MIJ. The IO recognizes MIJ's as being journey persons.

"M" workers are pretty much in the same classification as MIJ's. "M" workers usually come from shops that were organized. There are also "M" helpers. 

Think of it this way. Electricians that go through the program are part of the A division.

Those who do not are part of the M division.

In the "A" division it's like this:

- Apprentice (years 1 through 4)
- MIJ (years 5 through 6)
- "A" Journey Person

In the "M" divsion it's like this:

- "M" Helper (years 1-4) (doesn't not attend school and their rates differ from "A" apprentices.
- "M" @ MIJ rate (I believe they stay at this rate for 3 years)
- "M" @ "A" rate.



http://www.electriciantalk.com/f26/so-flippin-disappointed-12176/index5/


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Mildly Incompetent Journeymen


----------



## leckie1 (Sep 28, 2016)

Thanks! - FOR NOTHING!


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

leckie1 said:


> Thanks! - FOR NOTHING!


I like you. I may let you mow my lawn.


----------



## leckie1 (Sep 28, 2016)

Didn't have to be a Richard Hz, ****.


----------



## leckie1 (Sep 28, 2016)

Di - ck.


----------



## leckie1 (Sep 28, 2016)

HackWork said:


> I like you. I may let you mow my lawn.


Ted Knight


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

leckie1 said:


> Hey! What does MIJ stand for anyway?




Are you sure of these initials? Where did you see it. I was thing Main(something) Jumper


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

I like the direction this took....

I'm gonna leave this right here....


----------



## leckie1 (Sep 28, 2016)

Lmao


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Leckie you need to tone it down with the language etc


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

leckie1 said:


> Lmao


Welcome aboard leckie1! Don't let the ball busting here get under your skin, it's all a part of the endless heckling program run through the Union and ABC contractors.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Such a true meme.....


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

leckie1 said:


> Lmao


Hi Meadow.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Welcome aboard leckie1! Don't let the ball busting here get under your skin, it's all a part of the endless heckling program run through the Union and ABC contractors.


I must have read a different thread.


----------



## leckie1 (Sep 28, 2016)

Which word?


----------



## leckie1 (Sep 28, 2016)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Leckie you need to tone it down with the language etc



Sorry - which word?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

leckie1 said:


> Sorry - which word?


Ha ha-- you know which word -- I deleted it. Just keep it reasonable clean...


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

I like this guy! Whatever gets the attention off of me!!! lol


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

Majewski said:


> I like this guy! Whatever gets the attention off of me!!! lol


I am going to report this post just to spite you.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Jhellwig said:


> I am going to report this post just to spite you.


There's a special place in my heart for you.


----------



## leckie1 (Sep 28, 2016)

Southeast Power said:


> MIJ's are electricians that go through the program. You have to go through your apprenticeship. Then you take a test to become MIJ. The IO recognizes MIJ's as being journey persons.
> 
> "M" workers are pretty much in the same classification as MIJ's. "M" workers usually come from shops that were organized. There are also "M" helpers.
> 
> ...


Thank you for a direct and complete answer! 
Unlike many of the people in these forums that like to have a laugh at how intelligent they can make themselves feel by humiliating others with how clever they think they are with their snarky answers.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

*M*ade *I*n *J*apan

Sorry it took me 6 years to answer


----------

